# Marigold soap



## Khanjari (Jul 16, 2014)

Finally, I have my own Marigold/calendula soap! I have heard that this is the only flower that doesn't get discolored so I will definitely test this soap! I love how the vibrant orange came out.... is there something special I should do to keep it like this (vibrant looking orange)?

Suggestions and advice welcome!


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 16, 2014)

I really love how this soap came out. I wish I could make something like that, but fear & wondering about my knack comes into my mind.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 16, 2014)

I love calendula flowers! I believe the only flowers that will retain their color are calendula flowers(even in CP soap).


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 17, 2014)

A lot of the orange-red petals will keep their color. Calendula is very popular but I believe marigold also works and there are a few others as well.  The problem is they are all the same color so not much variety.

Duh she said it was marigold/ calendula..... should have read it better!


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautiful soap! I love calendula in soap too. Isn't there one more flower that retains it's color? I can never remember the name, but it's a vibrant blue. I've never used it myself, but I've seen it in other people's soaps, and always meant to try it. Anyone here know what flower I'm talking about? Is it cornflowers???


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 17, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Beautiful soap! I love calendula in soap too. Isn't there one more flower that retains it's color? I can never remember the name, but it's a vibrant blue. I've never used it myself, but I've seen it in other people's soaps, and always meant to try it. Anyone here know what flower I'm talking about? Is it cornflowers???



I've heard some say Blue Malva will keep it's color.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Jul 17, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Finally, I have my own Marigold/calendula soap! I have heard that this is the only flower that doesn't get discolored so I will definitely test this soap! I love how the vibrant orange came out.... is there something special I should do to keep it like this (vibrant looking orange)?
> 
> Suggestions and advice welcome!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Aline (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks lovely. Are those fresh petals?


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot everyone for the encouraging words!  

No these are dried petals. A piece of advice taken from my MIL....... that I think will help many soapers using botanicals in the soap is that 'whenever you want to dry any petals or so.... spray it all over with hair spray!  That helps to retain the original color. ....'
of course,  I had to go against her to try it myself. .... so we both dried up the same petals (from the same flowers) and hers retained color better than mine.!!!!! 

Hope this helps everybody. .... it did help me!


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice looking soap. Marigold [calendula] keeps the pretty color -- always a great additive to use!


----------



## seven (Jul 18, 2014)

love the color! i wish i have access to fresh marigold that i can dry myself. i only have the shredded petals


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 18, 2014)

Very pretty soap. What do you expect the texture to be of the petals - soft vs. more of an exfoliate?


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 18, 2014)

Cindy2428 said:


> Very pretty soap. What do you expect the texture to be of the petals - soft vs. more of an exfoliate?




Thank you Cindy!

The texture is soft! I wanted a pretty soap and I had read it many times that Calendula does not discolor...... So I wanted to try it myself! Like someone had mentioned, there are different types of Calendula and If you choose the flower with broad petals, even though they shrink when dried, it still remains good enough that you can see it unlike what Seven said "shredded petals" 

Seven, 

I am so sorry! In NC where I live, marigold is an annual and I knew that I wanted to make this soap so purposefully bought third and planted . Wish I could share with you!


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh! And I should share...... I had added a drop of yellow color too to complement the orange! I think that makes the soap look more pretty! I don't feel like using it!!!!!!!!!!


----------

